# what colour?



## tabbytibs (Feb 18, 2010)

*what colour is this kitten? (pictures included)*

What colour would you say she is? Obviously some sort of tabby, but she is more of a grey colour. than the normal brown tabby. She has a white belly and white paws and her coat is quite fluffy but has longer individual hairs as well.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I say her color is Silver Mackeral Tabby & White. I do see she has a brick red nose which you usually see with Silver Tabbies. But I also see some cream around her face, and if she has any cream on her body like a spot or patches, then she would be Silver Mackeral Torbie & White. What a sweetie, she's going to be gorgeous!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I can't really tell from the pics. I'm leaning more towards gray tabby and white, which is simply the dilute version of a black-based (_brown_) tabby. _They are called 'brown', but I can't think of them as 'brown' because I *had* a tabby who was brown with brown stripes. _Her mackeral tabby pattern looks very pretty on her.


----------



## tabbytibs (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, I will look those up! the light in the pictures isn't very good. I always thought of one of my boys as a brown tabby, but it seems brown tabby is actually very dark, any ideas what he might be also?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I think this boy is _Silver Mackeral Tabby_. He is not Blue Mackeral Tabby. In cat color terms Blue=grey. A Blue Mackeral Tabby's stripes would be dark blue and not black.

Here's some different tabby colors and patterns. There is quite a variation in brown and blue tabbies. Some brown tabbies can be greyish brown and others are a warm chestnut brown, and blue tabbies often can be quite pale or dark grey.

Tabbies


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think the adult cat looks like a gray (blue) tabby. My Malibu is a gray/blue tabby, but she is *very* dark. I saw her when she was a young cat and she was definitely a light gray, but as she has matured she has become very dark.









If I had not seen Mallie as a gray/blue cat when she was younger, I would have classified her as a standard and non-diluted tabby.
Difference between Malibu (diluted) and Pretty (full color). 
















CLA, that was an *awesome* tabby page! 
I can't bring myself to say silver tabby, only because I feel the kitten and cat posted have a bit too much 'brown' on the nose/face to be silver and I think the contrast between tabby pattern and agouti isn't as crisp as a silver. If I had to choose, though, I'd say the adult looks more like silver than the kitten.

Although the Silver Ticked Tabby ... does that kitty look like it has some tan shading on its' face? If so, I didn't know silvers could have tan showing, I thought they were always a silvery-white-ish color. I love cat coat genetics and while I know/understand a good bit about their general governing genetics, I am not familiar with the various modifiers and coat colors. 
_Could I think this way because most examples are showing what CFA and TICA feel are excellent examples and in 'real life' there are simply many variations of the colors?_ 


Here are pics of my brown/brown Dusty (_who has passed away_). I'd never seen a completely brown tabby before. Would he be called Cinnamon? 
_I loaned my Book of the Cat and don't have it to reference color. I need to ask for its' return._

Louie and Dusty:


----------

